# appetizers



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

need ideas for appetizers at quail hunt for about 20 folks


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

fried quail legs, queso and chips, ceviche, sausage on a tortilla, flautas, spinach dip and crackers, summer sausage and cheese....hell, idk really


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Besides what he posted ^

JalapeÃ±o, cheese, and bacon poppers grilled.

sausage cut in slices in Bbq sauce, serve with sliced cheese and crackers

You can browse the recipe section to get some ideas.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Beer with shots of whiskey


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

dove wraps, queso, shrimp ( boiled , grilled ) shrimp wraps, fried jap., fried mushrooms, whole fried onion ( awesome blossom), wings 

lots beer 
lots wiskey


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you going to have cooking facilities available? Or will you have to bring everything already prepared and ready to serve?

1. Candied Bacon
2. Bacon Wrapped Tater Tots
3. Bacon Wrapped Shrimp with Asian Sweet Chili Sauce

There is a theme here...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Tuff said:


> Are you going to have cooking facilities available? Or will you have to bring everything already prepared and ready to serve?
> 
> 1. Candied Bacon
> 2. Bacon Wrapped Tater Tots
> ...


You donâ€™t eat much bacon do ya? Lol


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

thank y'all so much
bacon wrapped tator tots 
that sounds awesome


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Armadillo Eggs>>> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/armadillo-eggs-191089


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Claydeauxs Shrimp Cocktail... I have done double batch for dove hunts for 25... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Grilled oysters


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

fried oysters


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

Take a couple of fish filets and smoke them. Use two cups of smoke fish,2 blocks of cream cheese, two -three tablespoons chopped onions, 1-2 two tablespoons wouchesshire sauce, and a tablespoon of lemon juice. Adjust to your taste. 
Mix well and put in fridge overnight. Spread thick on flour tortillas and roll up. Cut in about one inch sections and serve on a platter.
They will finish them


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Tamales 
Mollejas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Familystyle said:


> Take a couple of fish filets and smoke them. Use two cups of smoke fish,2 blocks of cream cheese, two -three tablespoons chopped onions, 1-2 two tablespoons wouchesshire sauce, and a tablespoon of lemon juice. Adjust to your taste.
> Mix well and put in fridge overnight. Spread thick on flour tortillas and roll up. Cut in about one inch sections and serve on a platter.
> They will finish them


This is excellent!
You can also thin it some with sour cream so it can be spread on crackers.

Artichoke dip on Club House crackers is another good one.


----------

